# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  [Juego del Google]

## Gonzalo Orellana

Para animar el ambiente
El tema es el siguiente:

1. Lee en el post anterior lo que aparece en parentesis

2. Buscalo en Google Imágenes: http://www.google.com.ar/imghp?hl=es&tab=wi&q=

3. Postea una de las imagenes que te aparecen y escribes abajo, y en parentesis, una palabra para que otro la busque.


Empiezo yo diciendo una palabra:

(Ignoto)

----------


## juanete

yo no entender

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

(Miserable)

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Precioso...

(Danger)

----------


## soyo4

Como anillo al dedo

(oscuro)

----------


## ckyouhaggard

(chupacabras)

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Juanete, ¿vas entendiendo? Ahora, si yo quisiera seguir en el juego, tendría que buscar "chupacabras" en el google, poner una imagen, y luego poner otra palabra para que la busque el siguiente. Es fácil  :Wink1: 



(elsa)

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

(fractal)

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

(stop)

----------


## The Black Prince

(cacahuete)

----------


## pujoman

(pujo)

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Suele pasar...

(dodo)

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Contestó pujoman antes que yo así que sigo la suya. 

y vuelvo a decir

(dodo)

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

(topónimo)

----------


## Dow

aja...




(piltrafilla)[/img]

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

(area)

----------


## Dow

(toti)

----------


## ckyouhaggard

(bam)

----------


## Ricky Berlin

El tio guarro no lava el monopatin



(Berlin)

----------


## pujoman

(12345)

PD: para los que no saben como meter la foto(vease a dow jejej) poned
[img]http:\\la web donde esta la foto del google. com[/img]

----------


## Ricardo Solo

(QuigonJinn)

----------


## darkness

Curioso el jueguecito jeje



(Supercalifragilisticuespialidoso)

Ale!

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

:Lol:  



(orejudo)

----------


## Ayy

bufff dos horas para subi la meirda de imagen y encima la subo mal xD

----------


## magomigue

:Smile1: 


(flipao)

----------


## dreaigon

Flipao















(papa)

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

(Maguila)

----------


## Daniel Quiles

(Friki)

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

(futuro)

----------


## Daniel Quiles

(heroe)

----------


## Dow

sí que sé, pujo. um








(pelotudo)

----------


## Daniel Quiles

Que listo el niño   :Lol:  






(Calvo)

----------


## Sanojeki

(felpudo)

----------


## Daniel Quiles

(Ella)

----------


## swaze

(panacea)

----------


## Dow

(pirulo)

----------


## pujoman

(wasabi)

----------


## The Black Prince

(esternocleidomastoideo)[/img]

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

(Bartholin)

----------


## Mistico

(serenidad)

----------


## Daniel Quiles

(UFO)

----------


## Sanojeki

(Domyoji)

----------


## Dow

editooo

puse una palabra de lo más infantil... y veo que hay mucho hijodesu**** que pone fotos... no infantiles, me he acojonado y mandaré un email a la policía, no digo más!



la palabra es...

(cacafuti)

----------


## Daniel Quiles

(cuñao)

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

(chatinas)

----------


## juanmoreyra

aqui voy yo .....




y la palabra...

(churumbele)

----------


## Daniel Quiles

(i mbecil)

----------


## mcgrau

(caracaca)

----------


## ckyouhaggard

(barba)

----------


## Doktor Mornau

(Ingle)

----------


## Doktor Mornau

Repito: (Ingle)

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

ahi va:









( barracuda)

----------


## eidanyoson

[Ridicule]

----------


## ignoto

Ridicule



(Paris Hilton nude)

 :Lol:

----------


## Doktor Mornau

Es pequeña pero.....

(Gracita Morales nude)

----------


## eidanyoson

No se os puede dar ni un "atisbo" si es que...  :D  :D

----------


## ignoto

¡Con lo de Gracita Morales nude salen 6 fotografías!
No pongo ninguna por no herir la sensibilidad de Eidanyonson.

Lo que si que va a ser una sorpresa es pulsar...

(omaller)

----------


## Mr Poza

Quien es la fea que esta al lado del buenorro??.  ¿O era al reves?

(EINSTEIN)

----------


## Daniel Quiles

(loco)

----------


## Sanojeki

(Chapulín)

----------


## ckyouhaggard

(mandrilo)

----------


## Némesis

...

(gorgorito)

...

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

(Enola)

----------


## Daniel Quiles

(joputa)

----------


## Benji_

Primera imagen, verídico:





(Psicosomático)

----------


## Sanojeki

(persiana)

----------


## isil

[/url]
(pedofilo)

----------


## pujoman

(LoL)

----------


## Daniel Quiles

(huevon)

----------


## magomurga

buscar (pluma)

----------


## Mr Poza

Y esa firma :Confused:   :D  A ver si ahora solo voy a ser recordado por esa frase :P  jajaja

Ahi va la foto:


And the new Word iiiiiiisssssss ......"redoble de tambores".......  (ESCHER)

----------


## Daniel Quiles

(jo)

----------


## pujoman

(pus)

----------


## Sembei

Vale, pues pus.

Y la siguiente... [ ABURRIDO ]

----------


## eldavy

(hofner)

----------


## pujoman

(TUX)

----------


## Daniel Quiles

(pesao)

----------


## Sanojeki

(mago)

----------


## Daniel Quiles

(calada)

----------


## 46u5t1n

me ha gustao el juego, espero no llegar tarde

(risa)


EDITO: No se ve la imagen, así que la subo

----------


## iscariote

(puercoespin)

----------


## tamatotxi

(ouch)

----------


## pujoman

(img)

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

(asclepio)

----------


## potey_10

(cochazo)

----------


## Blakito

(La Tentación de San Antonio)

Me encanta ese cuadro.... 8)  :shock:

----------


## pedro_peter

Ahi va (aunque yo no soy mucho de estos asuntos religiosos pero bueno...  :Smile1:  )




(Galiza)

----------


## Blakito

> Ahi va (aunque yo no soy mucho de estos asuntos religiosos pero bueno...  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Galiza)




LECHES!!!!, me refería a la de San Antonio....que fallo.

(La Tentación de San Antonio) (Dalí)

----------


## tamatotxi

Dalí es la leche... 

(eisenheim)

----------


## magomigue

eisenheim

(cerdiperro)

----------


## potey_10

Esta es la que mas me ha gustado, pero no se que es lo que querias con cerdiperro  :117: .



Esta os va a gustar, sobre todo la primera.

(futbol)

----------


## Blakito

Ahí va.  :Lol:   :Lol:  



(EL CARNAVAL DE ARLEQUÍN) (Tomad tremendo regalo para la vista!!, mi cuadro favorito)

----------


## tamatotxi

(yves tanguy)

----------


## Daniel Quiles

(paleto)

----------


## pedro_peter

¡La tengo!

(santiago de compostela)\\la 1ª es la mejor//

----------


## Shargon

puesto que pedro peater no ha puesto ninguna digo yo! xD 
acojona
no vale la primera! xD

----------


## pedro_peter

emm...si que puse una solo que en vez de estar al pie de la foto esta arriba... :P

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

Pues ahí va una

Ahora buscad:   (*jan-paul sarte*)

----------


## luthipiero

(psicodelia)

----------


## Blakito

(Las Señoritas de Avignon)(Cuanto mas colorido lo encontréis, mejor 8) ) Un cuadro que me gusta mucho más que el famoso Guernica.

Saudos.

Edito porque desajustaba el formato de los mensajes

----------


## Daniel Quiles

(girl)

----------


## Desmond

(zero)

----------


## potey_10

(magia)

----------


## luthipiero

(horripilante)

----------


## Mago Manè

Sin palabras la verdad.

Proxima palabra?

(Magia Potagia)

----------


## tamatotxi

:Lol:  

(abracadabra)

----------


## potey_10

(mineral)

me encantan...

----------


## Daniel Quiles

(power)

----------


## didacbj

xD

(varita magica)

----------


## sergiocl

(earthlings)

----------


## nodrius

(Chechu)

----------


## potey_10

(luz)

----------


## Danet

(shinken)

----------


## nodrius

(mirror)

----------


## el gran dani

brutus

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

(cachivache)

----------


## potey_10

(mar)

----------


## Daniel Quiles

(freak)

----------


## tamatotxi

(bizarre)

----------


## el gran dani

(supercalifragilisticoespialidoso)

----------


## ignoto

(boobs)

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

(Pancracio)

----------


## potey_10

(espeluznante)

----------


## Chiva

(magic stone)

----------


## potey_10

preciosas


(belleza)

----------


## ignoto

(tits)

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

(moco)

----------


## ignoto

(pibita)

----------


## el gran dani

(diamantes)

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Ignito, la imagen no se ve, no hay quien lea lo que pone.

Al menos he encontrado una pibita.....

¡Qué mamón el Gran Dani! Se me ha adelantado!!!!!!!!!!!! (he tenido que editar....  :evil: )

----------


## ignoto

Pues no sé cómo sería la tuya pero la que ha puestoooo...

----------


## ignoto

(enormes)

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Pues era la mima gachí.

he encontrado esto. Son casi como los tuyos..... jejeje

Sigueinte palabro: infiel

----------


## luthipiero

(diminutos)

----------


## luthipiero

te adelantaste pero al menos tenemos el mismo gusto

un saludo

----------


## ignoto

(pelendengues)

----------


## el gran dani

(magic world)me encantan todas las que pongo je je je ignoto tu si que sabes en todas las palabras que pones sale alguna buena jejejejeje saludos

----------


## ignoto

(hortera)

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Va cogiendo buena forma el juego :D



(chatina)

----------


## ignoto

(balconet)

----------


## el gran dani

(balconot)

----------


## ignoto

(brasileña)

----------


## luthipiero

(calentorro)

----------


## ignoto

(body)

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

(cerdo)

----------


## el gran dani

(cerda)

----------


## ignoto

(canalillo)

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

No sé... Algo pone en las normas del foro a cerca de imágenes de este tipo. Pueden ser molestas para algunas personas, por diversos temas.

----------


## ignoto

Extraido de las reglas.

• Imágenes sexualmente sugestivas, y/o semi-desnudos que sean considerados inapropiados por los Moderadores o Administradores. (Como guía general, esto se refiere a imágenes que podrían ser censuradas en las cadenas de televisión o en un periódico). 


Por ahora, la cosa bordeando los límites pero creo que por dentro de ellos.

----------


## sergiocl

Prece que ignoto está jugando solo. Si quieres tengo un montón de direcciones qu ete pueden gustar.

----------


## ignoto

¡Ostras, Pedrín!

No había visto lo del cerdo.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Ignoto, toma tu canalillo (tendrás que conformarte con esto)



(perrito)

----------


## potey_10

(modding)

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Eso es un perrito :Confused:   :shock:  :shock: 

Toma tu modding xD

----------


## ignoto

¿Y la palabra a buscar?

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Fallo mío mmm (moco)

P.D. ¿A qué hora y qué día vendrás a Sanse?

----------


## Ricardo Solo

(McLane)

----------


## ignoto

(nua)

----------


## sergiocl

(Potrerillos)

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

(Cacahuete)

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

(cam)

----------


## sergiocl

(pudu)

----------


## ignoto

(superfallera)

----------


## luthipiero

(doomsday)

----------


## eidanyoson

A ver esta (tristísima)

----------


## luthipiero

(contentisima)

----------


## ignoto

(top less)

----------


## sergiocl

(dali)

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

(higo)

----------


## Tanthalas

(acrílico)

----------


## Blakito

Gonzalo no me gusta nada que hayas puesto esa foto....  :Wink:  .

A mí me encanta Dalí.



(Nezareth Castillo) (  :Lol:  "A mí no me trajo la cigüeña!!!!"   :Lol:  )

----------


## ignoto

(churri)

----------


## Blakito

Ignoto, usted solo postea imágenes en las que aparecen personas de sexo femenino cuanto más gustosas mejor sea cual sea la palabra.

Pues bien, yo me dedicaré a hacer lo mismo pero al revés, cuando usted escriba su palabra a buscar, yo postearé la imagen más "desacorde" con su idea.

 :Oops:  Saudos.



(mujerzuela)

----------


## ignoto

(cicciolina)

----------


## Blakito

(buenorra)

----------


## ignoto

Esto no es normal.   :shock: 

Puse el nombre de una actriz porno y me saca un tio medio despelotado.

¡Eso es buscar!

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Blakito, me pareció muy cutre poner "la de siempre", y esta con los ipods me ha gustado bastante  :Smile1:  Toma tu buenorra



(carapito)

----------


## Tanthalas

(anatema)

----------


## luthipiero

(tatoine)

----------


## sergiocl

(enfermo)

Me sumo a blakito

----------


## ignoto

(alyssa)

----------


## Tanthalas

(Sepultura)

----------


## ignoto

Estoy empezando a preocuparme seriamente por las inclinaciones del personal.   :Lol:

----------


## Tanthalas

Es que poniendo alyssa sólo me salían fotos en principio de la de embrujada, así que estuve pasando páginas hasta que di con una que no era de ella   :Oops:

----------


## Daniel Quiles

(estreñido)

----------


## sergiocl

(zopilote)
En un ataque de incredulidad, busqué a Layssa y si aparece el caballito.. Impresionante.

----------


## Blakito

Ésta va dedicada a Ignoto y a sus preocupaciones  :Wink:   :Lol:  



(Ilusión óptica) He visto una en la que se ven 7 caras impresionante.

----------


## sergiocl

OK, tampoco transformemos el juego en una mamonería, esta va para ti ignoto. A ver como sales de ésta.... (perreo)

----------


## potey_10

(logroño)

----------


## eidanyoson

pues continuemos... (Extravaganza)

----------


## Tanthalas

(leprecaunt)

----------


## letang

eidanyoson, te quiero, Avril Lavigne es mi amor platónico desde hace muchos años  :Wink1: 

Así que la próxima palabra será (*Avril*)

----------


## potey_10

De verdad que salia avril lavigne si pones Logroño?  :shock: 


(carnaval)

----------


## magomigue

(chanquete)

----------


## eidanyoson

Ale, un Chanquetle japonés  :D (morcillonas)

----------


## ganu

(flipe)

----------


## Daniel Quiles

(joete)

----------


## sergiocl

(terremoto)

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

('Kiko del show'. Y no valen las de verdad)

----------


## sergiocl

Por arruinar mi terremoto, y por lo visto ahora hemos introducido frases al juego.
(pinochet asesino)

----------


## el gran dani

(pecados capitales)

----------


## Tanthalas

(Trinidad)

----------


## Blakito

Por favor, un poco de "personalidad" (a ver si ahora os tiráis todos a mi cuello... :?) , que nadie postee fotos de "buenorras" ni nada por el estilo y que se ciña a lo que la palabra representa o el "posteador" quiere decir/hacernos ver.

El poner solo tías buenorras desvirtúa el hilo, y es tarea exclusiva de Ignoto.

Y para más INRI....



Un poquito de por favor....  :Lol: 

[Owned]

----------


## el gran dani

(coletillas)

----------


## ganu

(Schrödinger)

----------


## Danet

(mutación)

----------


## ignoto

(foutre)

----------


## Danet

(parkour)

----------


## Tanthalas

(Monociclo y no me valen las fotos de los reales)   :Wink:

----------


## Daniel Quiles

(doggy style)

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

(restaurante ciego)

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues este no, pero podríamos continuar el juego, pero buscando imágenes que se relacionen un poco con la magia ¿no?, por complicarlo un poco y buscar más. (Adara)

----------


## Tanthalas

(alquimista)

----------


## ExTrEm0

(Empalme)

----------


## el gran dani

(doble life)

----------


## magomigue

(enfile)

un saludo

----------


## luthipiero

(cups & balls)

----------


## Tanthalas

(blank face)

----------


## el gran dani

(magic street)

----------


## Tanthalas

(Alfredo Florensa)

----------


## el gran dani

(magic wand from air)

----------


## Tanthalas

(El cumanés [René Lavand])

----------


## ganu

es curioso, pero si pones "cumanes lavand" en el buscador de imagenes de google aparece el avatar de AceOfSpades.

(Ascanio spread)

----------


## Tanthalas

(ases ascensor de Vernon)

----------


## drakulka

http://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:...791D06A0FC.jpg

(lo siento no me deja copiar la imagen :(  :-(  :(  :-( )

(fantasio)

----------


## sisly

(mago distraido)

----------


## Mindcraft

(enigma)

----------


## sisly

(Ski)

----------


## Mindcraft

(skateboard)

----------


## el gran dani

se hablo de poner palabras relacionadas con la magia 
un saludo

----------


## Mindcraft

uh, perdon :roll:

----------


## drakulka

(ellusionist)

----------


## el gran dani

(super street magic)

----------


## Mindcraft

(d'lite)

----------


## eldavy

(misdirection)

----------


## Mindcraft

(numismago)

----------


## Daniel Quiles

(fp)

----------


## Mindcraft

(abanico)

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

> se hablo de poner palabras relacionadas con la magia 
> un saludo


Tampoco pasa nada si se ponen palabras no relacionadas con la magia. Si no, esto se restringe demasiado.

----------


## Rafa505

¿Quién va ganando?. 8)   :Smile1:

----------


## Mindcraft

> ¿Quién va ganando?. 8)


Ni idea, lo que si es que en estos ultimos dias me vicie con esto :D  :D

----------


## torrini

CYBERPEDORRO

----------


## el gran dani

(cascarilla)

----------


## Mindcraft

(floritura)

----------


## gotxi

(pedorreta)

----------


## el gran dani

panasindrol

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Su búsqueda - panasindrol - no produjo ningún documento.

Sugerencias:

    * Asegúrese de que todas las palabras estén escritas correctamente.
    * Intente usar otras palabras.
    * Intente usar palabras más generales.

----------


## Mindcraft

(monedero)

----------


## el gran dani

(chesterfield)

----------


## gotxi

(repelente)

----------


## Mindcraft

(vidente)

----------


## drakulka

(mamon)http://www.zonalibre.org/blog/noecha...ente_ciego.jpg

----------


## Mindcraft

(Omnibus)

----------

